# DIY scent crusher tote and closet for $120



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

tagged

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

Tagged


----------



## pafollower44 (Dec 13, 2017)

Good stuff. I am hoping to try this👍

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

pafollower44 said:


> Good stuff. I am hoping to try this[emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Archery Talk forum


[emoji106] just make sure you don't put the closet or tote where you can breathe in the ozone and let it air out 30 minutes after done. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## pafollower44 (Dec 13, 2017)

Is the ozone harmful to breathe in? I never used ozone but would like to start.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

From Wikipedia....
"Whether in its pure form or mixed with other chemicals,*ozone*can be*harmful*to health. When inhaled,*ozone*can damage the lungs. Relatively low amounts of*ozone*can cause chest pain, coughing, shortness of breath and, throat irritation.Aug 7, 2017

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

pafollower44 said:


> Is the ozone harmful to breathe in? I never used ozone but would like to start.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Archery Talk forum


In an enclosed room, yes. Best to leave the tote and closet in the garage and then let it air out. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## pafollower44 (Dec 13, 2017)

Ok wow good to know. Thanks for the info guys!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## copperman (Jul 22, 2008)

man this looks awesome! I was thinking about trying the scent crusher but price was ridiculous. Any truth to ozone generators doing damage to clothes especially rubber/elastic. i just bought a sanctuary set and would hate to ruin them.


----------



## morphix13 (Aug 28, 2017)

I actually just bought a closet from home depot for 10 bucks for this DIY project, but I didn't know what ozone machine to buy. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

copperman said:


> man this looks awesome! I was thinking about trying the scent crusher but price was ridiculous. Any truth to ozone generators doing damage to clothes especially rubber/elastic. i just bought a sanctuary set and would hate to ruin them.


Ozone can harm the elastic, but it takes a long time to break it down from what I've heard. Just do some research on it and use it the correct way and you should be good to go. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Make sure the closet has a bottom, that it's enclosed. O3 is heavier than air and will leave the closet via the open bottom. You want it to stay in the closet to do its work on your gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbinz19 (Jan 27, 2011)

I looked at the ozone generator on Amazon and it doesn't look like a standard wall plug. Is there an adapter needed to plug it in?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Good stuff.:wink:


----------



## Arrow--> (Mar 8, 2016)

Gotta try this one good find&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Easttnhunter01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Anybody done this? If so what did u use to get the ozone into the tote?


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Easttnhunter01 said:


> Anybody done this? If so what did u use to get the ozone into the tote?


Just use a drill and make a hole the size of the tube. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

cbinz19 said:


> I looked at the ozone generator on Amazon and it doesn't look like a standard wall plug. Is there an adapter needed to plug it in?


It's a standard wall plug. You were probably looking at a picture of a European wall plug. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the thread! Just ordered on Amazon for $49 to me a few bucks is worth it if I have a n issue with it.

The unit you cite comes straight from China and takes a month. I'll pass on that and spend a few extra $$.

I already have a solid tote, so I am ready to go.


----------



## shannono17 (Aug 13, 2017)

How did you enclose the bottom of your closet?? Sew or Velcro???


----------



## Mxstar317 (Sep 8, 2015)

Whitmor closet is 47.88 on Wal-Mart website. Before you know it we will have this thing under a 100 lol 

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## head (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone have the name or item number for the 03 generator on Amazon? I can't seem to find that specific one.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollar1983 (Aug 29, 2016)

Awesome idea, I will be using this!


----------



## napper (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks bigten I just ordered the stuff to make the tote.


----------



## poorcountryboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Tag

Sent from my RS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimpikens (Mar 12, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## Easttnhunter01 (Jul 17, 2013)

bigten said:


> Just use a drill and make a hole the size of the tube.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



Thanks. I didn't know if the generator came with a tube or if your had to put one on it


----------



## Jargon (Apr 23, 2011)

I’m thinking I would mount the unit on the side with heavy duty Velcro so I can put it on/off for transporting. Is that what u guys have been doing? Or is there a better way?

Thanks


----------



## boogs88 (Dec 29, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportbob (Dec 21, 2012)

It looks like the Whitmor closet has an open bottom. Have you guys been sealing it off and if so how?


----------



## wishfulhunter (Dec 26, 2013)

This is awesome. I have the bag and it worked somewhat. Since I travel to hunt a closet would be perfect. I do worry about the closet though....I would be using it at a hotel. Would it be best to use it in the bathroom and just shut the door?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

tagged


----------



## southpaw14_2004 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## EliteArcher92 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, looks like I know what I'll be looking into over the next few weeks. Appreciate the info!


----------



## Brian99 (Mar 19, 2015)

WARNING! I’ve been making these for years and have discovered the 12v car adaptors do NOT always work. Sometimes, the generator will only pump O2, instead of ozone. If you are making your own ozone tote/closet, do not expect to be able to use it in your vehicle. Unless, you purchase a unit that includes interchangeable cords. That being said, these work like a charm when done right.


----------



## mathews_1991 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zbutler (Jan 10, 2018)

Trying this for sure!


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Brian99 said:


> WARNING! I’ve been making these for years and have discovered the 12v car adaptors do NOT always work. Sometimes, the generator will only pump O2, instead of ozone. If you are making your own ozone tote/closet, do not expect to be able to use it in your vehicle. Unless, you purchase a unit that includes interchangeable cords. That being said, these work like a charm when done right.


The ozone generator I got came with some directions to run the hose into a canister of water. What's that about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian99 (Mar 19, 2015)

Water purification. Ozone has several uses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Haught (Nov 4, 2005)

Tagged

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

I made a unit years ago a big wood storage cabinet. Never posted because I remember the unsolved mysteries episode of the guy who invented the carburetor that ran on water then was found dead in a desert hahha


----------



## BoneHeads11! (Jan 20, 2018)

I've used the Scent Crusher products and I believe in the power of ozone.


----------



## dlehnert (Dec 17, 2014)

Tag


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

www.wish.com


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Very cool. Been looking at Ozonics. Only hang up has been, are there any legitimate studies that prove Ozone actually removes odors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

stillern said:


> Very cool. Been looking at Ozonics. Only hang up has been, are there any legitimate studies that prove Ozone actually removes odors?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t ask me for a link, but yes there is evidence that ozone removes odor. Ozone has been used commercially for odor removal for years. Restoration companies use in homes after fires to remove the smoke smell. Hospitals use it. Etc. However there is lot of skepticism as to whether it works in an open air environment like an ozonics but a lot of people swear by them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Curtdawg88 said:


> Don’t ask me for a link, but yes there is evidence that ozone removes odor. Ozone has been used commercially for odor removal for years. Restoration companies use in homes after fires to remove the smoke smell. Hospitals use it. Etc. However there is lot of skepticism as to whether it works in an open air environment like an ozonics but a lot of people swear by them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I need to know. Making a few of these bad boys in that case! Foolish for Scent Crusher to make a product so easily replicated with the same level of quality, and what seems to be the same exact materials less the badging. Should have done at least something proprietary...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mineisbigger27 (Jan 3, 2012)

I use them in my business when I clean up meth labs, ozone is very powerful it is also corrosive and will rust metal items. I never keep items made of metal or containing metal in an ozone rich environment. Hell ozone machines are even used at murder and suicide scenes to remove smell. However! Ozone has its own distinct smel


----------



## MathewsFmj (Dec 22, 2017)

I know this is kind of old but do the people asking if ozone kills odors, well , ozone generators are used with inline fans in "green" houses in colorado (if you know what i mean by green). They use them to control the extremely strong odors of the indoor gardens of the new cash crop. So yes it works for odors and has been used do years in many fields do that reason.


----------



## MathewsFmj (Dec 22, 2017)

Sorry about the last post everywhere that was supposed to say "for" my phone changed it to "do". So sorry about that. I hate seeing posts like that so I had to put this post to explain it


----------



## Jargon (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok. Built mine:

Put 25 lb rated Velcro on the side to “attach unit” to the side but can also remove for transport without worry of hitting/wrecking unit
Used a baby bottle rubber stopper/ straw holder hot glued HIGH under the lip- to limit air escape and under the lip so no worry about water/rain getting in. Also then don’t need to leave a hole or have to leave the hose hanging in/out all the time
Used the velcro again on the underside of the lid to run the hose thru where ever I want it to sit

Think it will work great!!

Thoughts?


----------



## copperman (Jul 22, 2008)

my ozone generator arrived today!


----------



## Elijahmarkham (Oct 8, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ifishmore (Jan 21, 2018)

Awesome way to save some money. What to be on top of it.


----------



## sportbob (Dec 21, 2012)

Great idea with the baby bottle rubber gasket Jargon, thanks!


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

haha literally the same picture for the closets. What a joke


----------



## mag25x (Dec 9, 2013)

This is a great DYI post. Anyone concerned about ozone, you can buy the smaller versions and just stick them inside the tote for 30-40 min. I have this exact same walmart tote. I used some small/medium sized door sealer and lined the lid. I use activated charcoal in couple small, breathable bags like burlap, pantyhose, etc. that has worked well too.


----------



## Jargon (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't think you should be using it for that long. Most I've ever had my clothes in the scent crusher bag, was 10 minutes, and that was really pushing it). Most of the time, I do about 5 minutes tops. 

I was concerned regarding my health and using ozone, thus the reason I don't use the ozonics in the tree (worried about breathing it in), but to treat my clothes 5 minutes at a time, I feel like it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## mertzga (Dec 31, 2017)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytrulez (Jul 27, 2009)

Great thread... 
My Cusin just showed me his scent crusher set up and then proceeded to tell me about purchasing one of eBay or amazon. He was a bit ticked off to find out he could get the same thing just minus the labeling for a third of the price, but he said he could see the difference between using it before hunting and not using it .
So I bought one. Hopefully it works. I will make the tote and get the wardrobe. Time will tell if it works.


----------



## Mike Zee (Jun 16, 2017)

I put my clothes in the back the truck with the topper closed with the ozone machine connected to a power converter,works great


----------



## Darton'em (May 15, 2014)

Wow we gotta try this one [emoji106]

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Is anyone still finding the ozone generators for around $33? Everywhere I look now, they are $50+.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pafollower44 (Dec 13, 2017)

I found them on eBay for 32 I think but they shipped from China and it took a month till they arrived.


----------



## sportbob (Dec 21, 2012)

Got-er-done. Didn't want to wait for the order from China and paid $59 for Ozone gen on Amazon and $13 for bin at Walmart. My first test was on an old Rancho Safari ghillie suit a buddy convinced me bury in dirt for scent. It smelled pretty bad after a while and the ozone treatment was remarkable. Better result than expected. Thanks OP!


----------



## sportbob (Dec 21, 2012)

Just looked again and its $10 cheaper now. $49. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01MTL2CU8/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

sportbob said:


> Great idea with the baby bottle rubber gasket Jargon, thanks!


Lol I drilled a bigger hole in mine and glued a nipple from a baby bottle into it and pushed the hose through the nipple opening lol. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

tagged


----------



## arrowslinger11 (Feb 15, 2011)

Great Idea! I will be making me a couple of these.


----------



## israelluis001 (Nov 28, 2017)

That’s awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Johnpryor (Sep 19, 2017)

good idea very cool


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

bigten said:


> Ozone can harm the elastic, but it takes a long time to break it down from what I've heard. Just do some research on it and use it the correct way and you should be good to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Not very long. The elastic on my base layers was shot after about half way through the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

PJC60 said:


> Not very long. The elastic on my base layers was shot after about half way through the season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had an issue, but I also know of people who tuck the elastic inside the clothes so they don't have direct exposure. Quality of material may make a difference as well. I personally wear plythal gear and everyone I know that wears plythal hasn't had any issues. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## head (Nov 14, 2012)

I heard Mark Kenyon on wired 2 hunt say his sent crusher ruined the shoulder straps on his Sitka bibs

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

head said:


> I heard Mark Kenyon on wired 2 hunt say his sent crusher ruined the shoulder straps on his Sitka bibs
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


They might have, that's why I tuck mine in. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

bigten said:


> They might have, that's why I tuck mine in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Put elastic in plastic bag or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kudla77 (Aug 16, 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## chawk541 (Mar 23, 2018)

This is really cool!


----------



## JUSS HUNT (Feb 2, 2011)

Made a tote awesome , thanks


----------



## TCBowHunt (Mar 16, 2015)

Very cool. I'll be making that closet for sure


----------



## wishfulhunter (Dec 26, 2013)

Ozone degrades rubber and elastic badly so beware of that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishfulhunter (Dec 26, 2013)

Also remember you shouldn’t breathe this stuff in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter6.6t (Mar 16, 2018)

nice


----------



## JonJonPhenom (Feb 14, 2011)

I use a very similar set up and have like results as a friend that has the tote and closet both


----------



## sharpshooter13 (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks really sweet, might have to try it


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

Tagged


----------



## Israelluis (Aug 30, 2016)

Nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerD275 (Apr 1, 2017)

I've been using ozone for two years now and I swear by it, but I can attest that if you use it too long it will destroy anything that has rubber or elastic. That includes the seam tape they use for goretex or windstopper. I have a small unit called a scent purge which was $50 and is perfect if you have a bag or tote you can throw it in, it comes with a car adapter and a wall adapter. ozone really works, just be really careful with how long you use it and make sure to let the tote/ closet "breathe" afterwards.

https://whitetailr.com/product/scentpurge-50/
https://www.amazon.com/BoneView-Gen...d=1534713685&sr=8-19&keywords=ozone+generator

I used the whole house one listed here, and it literally hurt my lungs and melted by suspenders and waist bands on all my gear. Admittedly, I was using it waaaay too much.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JAP738...90b9-9548041a6574&ie=UTF8&qid=1534713759&sr=1


----------



## mikedieseld (Mar 5, 2016)

Just ordered the roblife unit on amazon. Need to order a closet. Any recommendations out there or learnings from those who’ve done this project?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikedieseld (Mar 5, 2016)

Here is the unit I bought for $39 on amazon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duncancreek (Aug 9, 2017)

Tagged


----------



## bowtechvet (Aug 10, 2012)

I have one of those ozone purifiers that I attached to a tote and I get a really strong plastic smell when I use it. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jistre (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for posting


----------



## mikedieseld (Mar 5, 2016)

mikedieseld said:


> Here is the unit I bought for $39 on amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found this on Walmart website. Metal so it is real sturdy and should hold a lot of weight. Also one of the only closest fully enclosed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bstevens311 (Nov 13, 2013)

How long is too long for clothes to be in ozone before the rubber starts to become damaged in everyone’s opinion?


----------



## hdbagger23 (Feb 26, 2018)

Just bought and built one of these and decided to put it to the ultimate test I put my sons football pads and jersey in it for 30 minutes and all I can say is wow it worked perfectly they came out and you couldn't smell anything. I'm sold 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mxstar317 (Sep 8, 2015)

Tagged

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

bstevens311 said:


> How long is too long for clothes to be in ozone before the rubber starts to become damaged in everyone’s opinion?


It’s cumulative. Over time it will eventually ruin the rubber or elastic. How long that takes depends on the type of rubber and how long you run the unit each time.


----------



## BLHOOV9817 (Aug 23, 2018)

Gonna need to give this a try from now on. I just use a regular tote now and do not have too many issues with getting winded


----------



## mikedieseld (Mar 5, 2016)

Final product. Happy with the shelving unit I bought as it’s a sturdy metal rack system. Used it on my first two hunts and have been real happy so far. $39.99 for the ozone unit and $90.99 for the wardrobe. $130.98 total. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtafrnd (Aug 14, 2018)

Great Idea.


----------



## YeeYee (Oct 2, 2013)

Wish I would've seen this before buying the $199 scent crusher bag


----------



## 2_elk (Apr 21, 2007)

hdbagger23 said:


> Just bought and built one of these and decided to put it to the ultimate test I put my sons football pads and jersey in it for 30 minutes and all I can say is wow it worked perfectly they came out and you couldn't smell anything. I'm sold
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Question, did the pasds stay "fresh" for any length of time? Or did they start stinking again pretty quick?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

2_elk said:


> Question, did the pasds stay "fresh" for any length of time? Or did they start stinking again pretty quick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


My tennis shoes had zero odor after using them and they always stink 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## toypar (Feb 7, 2008)

I am in the process of building me a heshed. Using it to put all my hunting stuff in it. Was going to build a closet in it and store all my hunting clothes and boot in it. Is it a good ideal put a ozone unit in it and use it on all my clothes every time I use it or do I need a smaller place for just the clothes I’m going to use. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutdoorGuy86 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is awesome. I know what I’ll be doing this weekend now!


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes in a closet is fine, however, make sure the room has good ventilation as breathing ozone isn't good for you. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hic7877 (Aug 31, 2010)

That exact tote doubled in price if you can find one atleast on the internet and in western pa. Home depot has a 45 gallon wheeled for 25$.


----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

Well why not, I ordered one and will give it a try. I had great results with a portable ozone generator that I used in my truck on a DIY elk hunt a while back.


----------



## JCcypress (Sep 17, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Plano-1719-0...7890873&sr=8-3&keywords=plano+sportsman+trunk

Plano 1719-00 68 Quart Tote (Black) $26.49


----------



## du2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

I am going get both


----------



## Hic7877 (Aug 31, 2010)

Put an ozone tote together tonight. Used all the ideas as from here. Thanks OP and everyone else. Unit is from Amazon and tote from home depot.


----------



## quickdrawm249 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow..thanks you just saved me hundreds!!!👍👍 👍


----------



## NoxCounty (Aug 16, 2018)

This is the closet that I have. Taped up any gaps and ‘Scotch Guarded’ the outside to try and keep the O3 from dissipating through the canvas


----------



## Hilton17144 (Jan 17, 2018)

Did you just use Velcro or adhesive to adhere it to the bin?


----------



## Hilton17144 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Money saver*

Awesome way to save some serious money. Thanks


----------



## Kjsmith (Jun 17, 2018)

Good idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridings (Sep 17, 2017)

Tagged. I think I might try this!


----------



## AJOry (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice! Thanks


----------



## steviejo22 (Sep 6, 2013)

Here is my rendition of a tote, using most of the ideas thrown this thread. 

Took about a total of 10 minutes to put together and cost under $100 for everything.

Ran it for the first time in some baselayers and went from never using one to a believer in about 15 minutes. Crazy how well it worked.

Thanks much for all of the ideas!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tannertmx85 (Feb 26, 2018)

That’s pretty cool . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F/V Lost (Nov 29, 2018)

Good stuff. Definitely going this route.


----------



## Droptine4301 (Sep 28, 2017)

Gonna have to build a couple of these !! Thanks for the pics


----------



## Rmdmooch (Sep 7, 2015)

That’s great. It’s exactly like there’s


----------

